
Project Ara Lives: Google’s Modular Phone Is Ready for You Now - mmastrac
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/project-ara-lives-googles-modular-phone-is-ready/?mbid=social_twitter
======
hackuser
If someone from Wired is reading this: I just installed Firefox 45.1.1 ESR,
and I'm using a near-virgin profile, no ad-blockers, and that 'turn off your
ad-blocker or subscribe' screen still keeps popping up (a reload clears it for
short time).

I do have third-party cookies blocked, but if that's an issue you should
mention it. I'm not motivated to troubleshoot your site.

